

The Campaign Cash That Can Kill the Open Internet - ArtDev
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/03/09/the-campaign-cash-that-can-kill-the-open-internet.html

======
ArtDev
With the GOP in control of both the Senate and House, keeping net neutrality
is an ongoing issue.

